# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Canadian dies after being shot in St. Maarten

## Patrick

Hello

Saw this pop up in my news feed - from the "Friendly Island"

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/quebec-man-dies-after-being-shot-in-st-maarten-1.5168049

Patrick

----------


## cec1

Tragic.  Don't know the Beacon Hill area of St. Maarten, but it sounds like it's a risky place to be at night.

----------


## dadto6

Not good for tourists to read about.  Dead is Dead, very tragic to loose one's life to robbery.   Very sad to permanently scare his daughter having to witness such a violent act!  Do not send the crime over the channel to St. Barts.

----------


## KevinS

Dennis, Beacon Hill is the area to the south of the airport runway, on what is generally the approach end.  If you think of the area from Sunset Beach Bar, to Algeria (ex-Caravanserai), to Beachside Villas, then you would have included Beacon Hill.  This happened near Driftwood, which is on Beacon Hill Road, on the other side of the approach end of the runway from Sunset Beach Bar.

Heres a screenshot from Google Maps. The gray area is the airport property.

008B8B2D-FEF6-456C-9828-444F13939081.jpg

----------


## amyb

Horrible and that poor child.

----------


## cec1

Thanks, Kevin . . . map is very helpful.

----------


## stbartshopper

A tough article to read. Agree on keeping it out of SBH!

----------


## Hawke

> A tough article to read. Agree on keeping it out of SBH!



We have been robbed on Anguilla  robbed on Vieques. We were warned about certain beaches in Hawaii. Look at what happened to David Ortiz. Never have felt unease in St. Barts. There are people that will take advantage of others everywhere in the world. We are lucky that St. Barts has kept that to a minimum. You can tell that the people that live on St. Barts year round cherish what they have.

----------

